# No main disconnect at customer breaker panel



## RandyMc (Jul 10, 2006)

I am wiring in a 100 amp breaker to feed a sub panel in this customer pole building. I noticed that he has no main disconnect in the main breaker panel, which is a 200 amp cutler hamer. Looks like it was done in the last 2-4 years. Can't figure out why they would not install a main disconnect.


----------



## mdshunk (Mar 13, 2005)

It must be outside at the meter or at some other upstream location.


----------



## jwaldman97 (Sep 22, 2006)

RandyMc said:


> I am wiring in a 100 amp breaker to feed a sub panel in this customer pole building. I noticed that he has no main disconnect in the main breaker panel, which is a 200 amp cutler hamer. Looks like it was done in the last 2-4 years. Can't figure out why they would not install a main disconnect.


Agree with mdshunk...it should be outside at the meterbase or further up the line.

But then again main lug panels are a little cheaper than main breaker panels, so the contracter who put the panel in may have wanted to save himself some money or make himself alittle more money in the installation. Or he just didn't know the code.


----------



## mdshunk (Mar 13, 2005)

Hang on a sec, how old is this main panel? It might be an old split buss panel. The 4 to 6 double pole breakers in the top 1/2 of the buss might be your mains. Not all split buss panels had a "main, main", if you know what I mean.


----------

